# LAPD OIS Q5 Male with Knife



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The guy sounded like Milton from office space. "i'm just going to set the building on fire" 






Los Angeles, California — On August 13, 2021, around 10:42 a.m., LAPD Harbor Patrol Division officers responded to a radio call of an attempt suicide, male armed with a knife in the 1700 block of Wilmington Boulevard. As officers arrived, they saw the suspect, later identified as 26-year-old Brandon Russell Mayhand Jr., holding a knife in his hand. Mayhand was told to drop the knife, however he refused to comply. Mayhand began to walk toward the officers. One officer deployed a beanbag shotgun. Mayhand remained on his feet refusing to comply to stop and drop the knife. A second officer deployed the 40mm less lethal projectile. Mayhand remained on his feet and continued to advance on the officers with the knife in his hand resulting in an officer involved shooting. Mayhand was struck and fell to the ground with the knife by his hand. An officer deployed a TASER while an arrest team moved toward him and took him into custody. Mayhand was transported by the Los Angeles Fire Department to a local hospital for medical treatment. The knife Mayhand was armed with was recovered at scene.


----------

